# servo help



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i need help how-to use a servo to sync with a sound file but i dont want to spend alot of money on a cowlacious board any ideas ???


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

have you checked www.scary-terry.com? I know Terry has some info on controlling servos there.

Also check the EFX-TEK site/board (used to be Parrallax).

Another good source is Vern Graner and Doktor Calamari. If you don't have access to their email addys just let me know.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Doubt youll find anything cheaper than the the ST/Cowlacious board. There is VSA too http://brookshiresoftware.com but its $60

The cheapest way i can think of is to find an old R/C car or air plane and salvage its transmitter/reciever/servo to manally do the movement with the tansmitter joystick


----------

